# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Website that can generate *.stl waveform out of your sound, free: 3dprintedsound.com

## DevTim

Check it out: https://3dprintedsound.com. I would love some feedback or suggestion on what to change/add/remove.It is totally free, code run only in your browser, no sound is send to us. If you have any questions, ask. I posted on reddit couple weeks ago if anyone would like to check it out here is the link: https://www.reddit.com/r/3Dprinting/...enerate_3dstl/

----------


## curious aardvark

that's pretty neat :-) 

What length sound file works best ?

----------


## DevTim

> that's pretty neat :-) What length sound file works best ?


It doesn't really matter, it may take more time to calculate amplitude points, but other than that its about the same. If you have short sound file, and you feel that there is too few points, you can lower the smoothing parameter. That way you will get more detailed model. Did you feel that something is missing or do you wish something could be added? Is site easy to use, or do you think I could add some guide to it?

----------


## curious aardvark

haven't uploaded any sounds yet :-) 
looked pretty simple to use.

----------


## curious aardvark

haven't uploaded any sounds yet :-) 
looked pretty simple to use. 
here's the direct link: https://3dprintedsound.com/

Tried - works well :-)

----------


## yambox88

much appreciated

----------


## DevTim

I am glad  :Smile:  I added a new type of 3D model - 3D spectrogram. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrogram

Just select spectrogram in tab options: https://i.imgur.com/Y9ITtOw.jpg

----------


## DevTim

> Really?
>  Are you sure but that?


About what? Spectrogram?

----------

